# GAME THREAD: 76ers 107, Lakers 104 (Final - Overtime)



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*GAME THREAD: Lakers at 76ers (December 20 - 5:00 p.m. PST)*

The Philadelphia 76ers have won their last two games, after losing five in a row.

They feel that they were the big winner in the three-way trade with Houston and Denver a couple of days ago, landing Kenny Thomas. However, they did have to give up a no. 1 to get him...so a lot of expectations will be on Mr. Thomas to deliver.

The Lakers, who were absolutely blown out of New Jersey in the fourth quarter this evening, are now verifiably one of the worst teams in the league this year. They lack talent, heart, pride, and effort...and they appear to be packing in the season in December.

I believe they will be blown out again in Philadelphia, simply because they don't play defense, their field-goal percentage is very low (because their shot selection is horrid), and it is quite apparent that they don't care anymore.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Lakers at 76ers (December 20 - 5:00 p.m. PST)*



> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> I believe they will be blown out again in Philadelphia, simply because they don't play defense, their field-goal percentage is very low (because their shot selection is horrid), and it is quite apparent that they don't care anymore.
> 
> Your thoughts?


Nah that about sums it up.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah, my prediction:
Sixers: 97
Lakers: 83


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think the Lakers come to play and beat the Sixers. Kobe I think bounces back in front of his homies and the lakers get a rare road win. It sounds silly to say that because theses Lakers are probably the best road team in the history of the league but not this year so far.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I think the Lakers come to play and beat the Sixers. Kobe I think bounces back in front of his homies and the lakers get a rare road win. It sounds silly to say that because theses Lakers are probably the best road team in the history of the league but not this year so far.


EDIT- Don't mock other posters please


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree...As a matter of fact I predict the Lakers to win the rest of thier games that way the few times they do win Ill look like a genuise and the times they do lose dont count against my judgement of basketball...


EDIT- Please don't order around other posters or tell them where they can't post- Jemel , I'm a fan don't have to be objective and don't have to be reasonable when it comes to MY favorite team. Next time the Mavs lose we will probably lose you for good. Wait whats that smell oh a front runner who disappears when his team loses therefore failing to live up to his claim that the Mavs were so powerful. Guess you sure told me with all of your basketball wisdom about how the Mavs were gonna beat the Lakers . As you say they dominated the Lakers in their loss as you put it. I can only hope the Nets feel so bad at how they were dominated by the Lakers tonight. Your bball judgment has been EDIT- No insults- Jemel except for the one time which was the whole point of you being here. My badd


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Guess what who cares go home to your Mavs forum, I'm a fan don't have to be objective and don't have to be reasonable when it comes to MY favorite team. Next time the Mavs lose we will probably lose you for good. Wait whats that smell oh a front runner who disappears when his team loses therefore failing to live up to his claim that the Mavs were so powerful. Guess you sure told me with all of your basketball wisdom about how the Mavs were gonna beat the Lakers . As you say they dominated the Lakers in their loss as you put it. I can only hope the Nets feel so bad at how they were dominated by the Lakers tonight. Your bball judgment has been impeccable except for the one time which was the whole point of you being here. My badd


yup yuore right next time Ill save my vacation for after the season.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The Lakers disgust me. I would rather root for the Nuggets, at least they lose because of lack of talent, not effort. Let's see if someone besides George wants to get back on d this game.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

One thing the 6ers don't have and that is a starting center. But Skinner ( back up PF/C )off of their bench is TOUGH! Iverson always plays with passion, but KVH has the passion of a toad. Snow gives his all, as does McKie.

Unless the Lakers really <b>defend tonight</b>, I see them losing to the 6ers, but winning at Toronto, as that team is just decimated.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Lakers 80

76er's 110


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

If the Lakers don't win the title the next couple of years, I don't think Kobe will stay with them. Little meaningless games like the Philly game eventually add up. Are the Lakers snowballing? I don't think the Lakers will win the game for the first time this year. I think they will get blown out by a more passionate Philly team. It's really too bad.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> The Lakers disgust me. I would rather root for the Nuggets, at least they lose because of lack of talent, not effort. Let's see if someone besides George wants to get back on d this game.



go art long


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Sixers 147
Lakers 71

Kobe goes 3 for 37 from the field and scores 8 points, but don't worry he comes up big with 6 ast. and 6 reb. Kobe will be qouted after the game saying *"I can score whenever I feel like it."* 

Shaq, playing inspired basketball, goes 0-3 the first three quarters, but then finishes the fourth by making his last 5 shots as if it makes a damn difference.
In an interview he says "I'm doing my job, go ask my bleepin teammates who don't give a ****"

So the reporters follow Shaqs ideas and ask Will Smith, because they can't find Robert Horry. Big Will replies, "forget memphis or Utah, Shaq should go back to rapping."

In a related Story: Samaki Walker sucks. 
Related to that: Nobody cares.

Through all of this the zen master sits cross-legged on the bench, polishing his ring. He wears his usual cocky, smug, expression because he knows something that no one else knows....
*through all of this they are still going to be the champs!*


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

:rofl: 

great post shobe.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

With everyone so down on the Lakers I think they can still win this game . Nothing they've done gives any credibility to this notion but sports are sometimes like that teams win when they seem to be totally out of it. I think the thing they need to do is just stop talking about all of this negative stuff and rally around each other. Shaq needs to come out of his shell and accept some responsibility for the losing and get his teammates fired up.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> With everyone so down on the Lakers I think they can still win this game . Nothing they've done gives any credibility to this notion but sports are sometimes like that teams win when they seem to be totally out of it.


At least this time your not stating that they are going to win easy.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> At least this time your not stating that they are going to win easy.


Just as long as they get that *W*


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

lakers 94

sixers 93


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I guess you have to give jazzy1 an "E" for effort. I mean, he is saying the same stuff that radio buffs in the southland have been saying for weeks. "Tonight is the night that the Lakers break out of the funk and start winning." 

I guess you all will be right eventually.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Are there any refs in the NBA that aren't biased against the Lakers?

I can't tell you how many points the Sixers have off of horrible calls by the refs.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Are there any refs in the NBA that aren't biased against the Lakers?
> 
> I can't tell you how many points the Sixers have off of horrible calls by the refs.


I'm watching the game.

Please don't use this excuse...PLEASE!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Game's pretty much over, unless they make a comeback 

Fisher should be benched for about a week. The guy shows no effort whatsoever on the defensive end. 

If the Lakers lose, it's because Kobe wasn't guarding Iverson and ALL the offensive rebounds Philly is getting.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Game's pretty much over, unless they make a comeback


Why do you think the game is over?

5 points isn't a huge difference. We have a pretty good chace to win it. :yes:

You should believe more.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Sixers are proving why the game is pretty much over.

P.S. Thanks a lot George for tipping that ball in.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

there is still a chance but i think it is slim


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> The Sixers are proving why the game is pretty much over.


There is a coach in Brazil that used to say:

"The game just is over when it ends."

I know it sounds stupid, but it is really the truth. Don't call a game over until the end. Especially with the Lakers.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Are there any refs in the NBA that aren't biased against the Lakers?
> 
> I can't tell you how many points the Sixers have off of horrible calls by the refs.


no kidding man, people are tired of hearing this every single game.  :no:


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

The lakers are on a little run right now
4th q 6:35
lakers 83

philly 85


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Lakers 94

Philly 94

It's overtime!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

well, at least they didn't get blown out...

Oh well.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

102

105

15.5 sec left
laker ball


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

we lost


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

LOL, Fox.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

game over sixers win


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Much better effort, and a nice game.

Unfortunately for the Lakers, they cannot win the close games either, and a lack of execution of "Hands-of-Stone" Rick Fox blows the game when they had a chance to win it in overtime...great play set up by Philip...too bad they couldn't execute.

Still, I can't fault the effort...at least they tried and were competitive.

And since they did try and were very competitive, and still came up short against a bad Philiadelphia team they should beat everytime, that only convinces me more that this team needs to be blown up and start all over.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> LOL, Fox.


:yes:

It's 2 a.m. here in Brazil. I'm really mad. 

Bye everyone. I will TRY to sleep.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

maybe if we played deven george insted of fox we would of won.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>#1Stunna</b>!
> maybe if we played deven george insted of fox we would of won.


You do realize that George was 0 for 7 and had 0 points for the game, right?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Much better effort, and a nice game.
> 
> Unfortunately for the Lakers, they cannot win the close games either, and a lack of execution of "Hands-of-Stone" Rick Fox blows the game when they had a chance to win it in overtime...great play set up by Philip...too bad they couldn't execute.
> ...


No man way too premature to be talking of blowing up the team. This game shows me once Shaq gets in a little better shape they'll get somewhat back on track. Shaq was the glaring weakness his inability to cover the pick and roll hurt the Lakers in the 3rd quarter. They played better defense when he was out because they had the quickness to cover the pick and roll. Maybe the Lakers need to play some zone when teams start to expose Shaq this way. 

Kobe was fantastic all night , to hell with the decoy thing put the ball in his hands I knew Fox would find a way to screw up this game it was a tough catch but one people with good hands make. I would have given Kobe the ball in Isolation and had him try and score. 

No moral victories though theses are the champions and like you mentioned this is a team the Lakers should beat. All the games from here on out are crucial and I think Kobe should play more like Iverson and hoist up 35 shots a game. Time to go away from the idea of passing. Shaq and Kobe have to start tag teaming people to give them a chance to win. 

Shaq played very tired, got position easily of Coleman several times but couldn't elevate and make the shots. 

The Lakers are basically getting nothing from the role players so they just need to rely on Shaq and Kobe. Things will get better and they will make the playoffs. Shaq said he should be in ideal shape in another 2 weeks and the Lakers schedule gets a little easier which should allow them a chance to right the ship. 

Christmas day has turned into a huge game for the Lakers not so much the Kings with that motivation I look for them to beat the Kings much like the Spurs beat the Kings last night. In a slower paced low scoring game.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> Christmas day has turned into a huge game for the Lakers not so much the Kings with that motivation I look for them to beat the Kings much like the Spurs beat the Kings last night. In a slower paced low scoring game.


I assume they also beat Toronto, which flips them back into high gear, culminating with a victory over the Kings and a reversal of control in the Western Conference?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> .
> ...


Me too.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Nice catch, Rick. :clap: You rule.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

This game was ours, It looked to be an open lay-up and Fox..................Yeah ya know 
you couldn't have asked for a better oppurtunity than that  

A better performance tonight and I realy felt the Lakers had a chance to close it out. Let's move on from here and play the next.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Nice catch, Rick. :clap: You rule.


I'm sure he will feel bad until he gets to go home and see Vanessa Williams in his bed.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sylaw</b>!
> 
> 
> You do realize that George was 0 for 7 and had 0 points for the game, right?


his hands aren't rocks


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sure he will feel bad until he gets to go home and see Vanessa Williams in his bed.



After that bone-head play.....Trust me, he aint gettin any of that!!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> After that bone-head play.....Trust me, he aint gettin any of that!!!


LMAO! That's all he's got to live for.

What about Shaq?

"I make the free throws that I need to make."


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> I assume they also beat Toronto, which flips them back into high gear, culminating with a victory over the Kings and a reversal of control in the Western Conference?


Yeah they beat Toronto, and they can beat the Kings also. I make no such claims of a reversal of fortune in the Western Conference those such things won't play out until the playoffs. I sure bet at the time they played the Mavs they thought the Lakers also had no chance to win and they went home with an L. One win doesn't flip the switch but a string of strong efforts can head a team in the right direction. Look they're only 7-9 with Shaq back and they haven't played well if they start to play well their fortunes could turn which I expect. As much as I'm sure you want to believe the Lakers are a bad club. Shaq and Kobe will beat average to good teams most nights if they play well. Play well is the key and I think they will. 

Lets see the Bulls and Lakers have about the same record who do you think most experts assume will have a better chance of winning the title. Experts are again paid to no such things. I thought so. Say the Bulls and your a homer say the Lakers and you know ball.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> After that bone-head play.....Trust me, he aint gettin any of that!!!


He was already in trouble for missing curfew. He knows Vanessa expects him to be finished in 4 quarters win or lose. Oh my badd im thinking about Christie.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

:laugh:

Bulls.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah they beat Toronto, and they can beat the Kings also. I make no such claims of a reversal of fortune in the Western Conference those such things won't play out until the playoffs. I sure bet at the time they played the Mavs they thought the Lakers also had no chance to win and they went home with an L. One win doesn't flip the switch but a string of strong efforts can head a team in the right direction. Look they're only 7-9 with Shaq back and they haven't played well if they start to play well their fortunes could turn which I expect. As much as I'm sure you want to believe the Lakers are a bad club. Shaq and Kobe will beat average to good teams most nights if they play well. Play well is the key and I think they will.
> ...


They better hope to go about 34-20 the rest of the way. I think they can do it.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah they beat Toronto, and they can beat the Kings also. I make no such claims of a reversal of fortune in the Western Conference those such things won't play out until the playoffs. I sure bet at the time they played the Mavs they thought the Lakers also had no chance to win and they went home with an L. One win doesn't flip the switch but a string of strong efforts can head a team in the right direction. Look they're only 7-9 with Shaq back and they haven't played well if they start to play well their fortunes could turn which I expect. As much as I'm sure you want to believe the Lakers are a bad club. Shaq and Kobe will beat average to good teams most nights if they play well. Play well is the key and I think they will.
> ...


Yeah KC dont forget the Lakers are the three time riegning champs so they get an honorary playoff berth.

Man Jazz we thought they were gonna go on a 55 game winning streak. Lets change or thoughts to 54 game winning streak!


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO! That's all he's got to live for.
> ...


the way the team is playing it should be i dont make the plays i need to make


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah KC dont forget the Lakers are the three time riegning champs so they get an honorary playoff berth.
> ...


Learning how to spell may help make your point . I don't ever remember hearing anyone say whats wrong with the Mighty Mavs. Oops thats because the Lakers have papers on them also. How many spankings is that of the Mavs in what the last 46 games what 41-42. If they played the Mavs 54 more times the Lakers would be a lock to make the playoffs.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> :laugh:
> 
> Bulls.


Those powerhouse Bulls who also got spanked by the almighty 10-18 Lakers guess it probably was an upset what do you think.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

jazzy, no need to attack another users spelling. You aren't always perfect either.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Those powerhouse Bulls who also got spanked by the almighty 10-18 Lakers guess it probably was an upset what do you think.


Well, the Lakers lost twice to the Bulls last year. The best team doesn't always win.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> jazzy, no need to attack another users spelling. You aren't always perfect either.


Neither are you.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Neither are you.


I never said I was.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> I never said I was.


You've attacked me before and I let it slide so lets move on. You might have made a point instead you try taking a shot at me. Had you made your point and let it slide wouldn't have been a problem but you had to take the shot as if I had directed it at you please. Lets move on.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> You've attacked me before and I let it slide so lets move on. You might have made a point instead you try taking a shot at me. Had you made your point and let it slide wouldn't have been a problem but you had to take the shot as if I had directed it at you please. Lets move on.


I never attacked you. I never gave a sarcastic reply to "learn how to spell." That is going too far. It doesn't matter if you directed it at me, personal attacks aren't tolerated, period.

PM me if you have anything further to say.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The Lakers need Rush to get more time and need to faze Fox out of the line-up some. The kid can shoot and can't possbly do as bad a job as Fox is playing on defense. Move Kobe to the 3 and let Rush play the 2.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

<b>" Shaq said he should be in ideal shape in another 2 weeks and the Lakers schedule gets a little easier which should allow them a chance to right the ship. "</b>

The Laker schedule for the rest of '02 and all of January is easy. Shaq knows he is getting in shape and with the easy schedule look for the Lakers to go on a winning streak.

I also would like to see Rush start instead of Fox and more playing time now will make him all the more ready for playoff time.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Fox is just horrible. I think they need to let George play more though. They are paying him the big bucks.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

<center>









*WINNER!!
RICK FOX*</center>


_anyone got a screen cap of that play?_


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice one Fox!:upset:And thanks for that great pass Horry! :upset: And those freethrows Shaq!:upset: 

I think it was a great game for the Lakers though. I think that THIS will be the game that boosts their confidence. They didn't win, but they really gave it their all. They showed a lot of heart, hustle and effort. 

Great game by Kobe, this guy really IS the Lakers.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

even though fisher did not score 20 he did do a hell of a job guarding allen iverson in the fourth quater and you cant expect someone to containe allen iverson for a whole game, ron artest could not do that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I agree, Fisher did a HORRIBLE job of guarding AI in the first 3 quarters, but in the 4th quarter and OT he did an outstanding job.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

The Lakers as a team are all most there, another week and they shoul be playing almost at 100%. Fox, Fisher, Horry and the rest of the role players looked good during the first half. I didn't get to watch the rest of the game because I was dead tired from being sick all week.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

I had a basketball game so I missed everything but the final 15.5 seconds of OT. I'm kind of glad I missed so much because I hate it when I watch a game for two and a half hours for a loss. But I guess Kobe had a pretty good game, smart move to take it to the rim even though his defender fell down. FOXYboy messed this one up!


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JYD</b>!
> FOXYboy messed this one up!


LMAO.....:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------

